# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Blijft enkel de migrantenjeugd lang rondlopen met problemen?

## Petra717

Hoi allemaal,

Naar aanleiding van een bericht wat ik in de krant las over een nieuwe manier van hulp voor migrantenjeugd wil ik graag een discussie onderwerp hierover openen. 
Vol verbazing las ik namelijk het volgende:
(voor de duidelijkheid zal ik de inleiding ook even overnemen) 



> Jongerenwebsites, instellingen uit de jeugdzorg en de geestelijke gezondheidszorg hebben de handen ineengeslagen om moeilijk bereikbare jongeren online hulp te bieden. De laagdrempelige website Hulpmix.nl gaat vandaag officieel de lucht in en is vooral gericht op jongeren met een migrantenachtergrond
> 
> De ervaring leert dat deze groep vaak lang met problemen blijft rondlopen, vertelt Frank Schalken van initiatiefnemer E-hulp.nl.


_Met deze groep doelt dhr. Frank Schalken op de migrantenjeugd._ 


Nou is mijn vraag aan jullie: 

*Blijft enkel de migrantenjeugd lang rondlopen met problemen, of ligt de drempel voor de autochtonejeugd netzo hoog?*

*Is het nodig om speciale (drempel verlagende) hulp enkel voor de migrantenjeugd op te starten? En wat zouden we dan voor de autochtonejeugd kunnen betekenen?*


Ben heel benieuwd naar jullie mening! 


Toodels, 
petra

_(bron: Spits, Hulp voor migrantenjeugd, donderdag 7 februari 2008
op het web, woensdag 6 februari 2008)_

----------


## Felice

Hoi Peetje,

Ik denk dat allochtone jongeren, die intussen toch vaak 4e, 5e generatie jongeren in Nederland zijn, net zo goed geïntegreerd kunnen zijn en zijn als autochtone jongeren. Als ze dat niet zijn ligt dat meer aan het milieu lijkt mij, en dat net zo bij autochtone jongeren.
Als ze de weg niet weten naar de hulpverlening.

Het is vaak te hoogdrempelig, voor álle jongeren.
Dus, ik vind dat ze laagdrempelige hulpverlening voor álle jongeren moeten opstarten.
Bv.
_Betere bereikbaarheid, betere voorlichting, spotjes op tv en radio, flyers, billboards, discussielessen op school, vertrouwenspersonen, enz._

----------


## Felice

Hey Peetje,

wat is jouw eigen mening in deze? Waarover ben je precies verbaasd?
knuf, Felice

----------


## Nora

Migrantenjeugd hebben denk ik andere problematiek dan autochtone jongeren.Ten eerste zijn ze uit hun mgeving die ze kenden en komen in een nieuwe omgeving. Zowiezo denk ik dat ze dan minder snel de weg weten naar hulpverlening. Tenzij ze al gelijk goed worden begeleid door instanties die de weg kennen. De meesten kunnen geen Nederlands. Dus denk ik dat het wel goed is dat er speciaal voor hen een laagdrempelige hulpverlening wordt georganiseerd. Ze hebben een andere aanpak nodig dan voor de autochtonen jongeren. Neemt niet weg dat die hulpverlening ook laagdrempelig moet zijn.

----------


## angelien

Van migranten jongeren , net zoals jongeren b.v. in het speciaal onderwijs, wordt gedacht dat ze bepaalde dingen niet kunnen of bepaald gedrag vertonen. Vanuit dat beeld wordt met ze omgegaan, een negatief beeld, dus de jongeren krijgen een negatief zelfbeeld.Het belangrijkste in de hulpverlening is, om dat te veranderen. Te zorgen dat de kinderen trots op zichzelf kunnen zijn. Specifiek gericht op het creeren van zelfvertrouwen. Zelf leren om te gaan met situaties. Met migranten jongeren ook in latere generaties, laten kijken naar de positieve dingen. the best of both worlds.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Felice,

Ik was vooral verbaasd om het feit dat het vooral ging om het feit dat de hulp enkel voor allochtone jongeren bedoeld was... en dat autochtone in eerste instantie doorverwezen zouden worden... maar waarnaar?? 
Naar mijn idee is de drempel voor autochtone jongeren net zo hoog!

Gelukkig is dit inmiddels bijgesteld en zijn autochtone jongeren ook welkom, wel blijft de site zich vooral richten op de problemen waar allochtone jongeren meer last van hebben dan autochtone jongeren. Maar daar kan ik me helemaal in vinden!

Ik denk dat jeugdzorg erg meedingt in de hoge drempel... Jeugdzorg kampt met een zeer slecht imago... en wat ik uit mijn eigen ervaring mag mee delen dat het écht aan hun zelf te danken hebben! 
De keren dat ik bij jeugdzorg ben geweest... zijn er heel weinig en allemaal hebben de hulpverleners een totaal verkeerd beeld weergeven en luisterende ze niet naar je verhaal... nee, ze hebben hun mening al klaar... wat jij denkt doet er niet toe. 
Met de scheiding van mijn ouders was het ook zo... De mening van jeugdzorg, een kind moet contact met beide ouders hebben... terwijl mijn zussen en ik absoluut géén omgangsregeling wouden met vader, wat destijds ook echt niet mogelijk was!!! Toch gaf jeugdzorg het advies, een omgangsregeling is mogelijk :Mad:  :Mad: ... Gelukkig is dat nooit gebeurd!!
Dus jah dit is één van de zéér slechte ervaringen met jeugdzorg... Als je eenmaal zo iets hebt meegemaakt... Dan zakt je zelfvertrouwen nog meer, dan raak je het vertrouwen kwijt in gehele hulpverlening (en omgeving)... wat eignelijk zonde is... want er zijn best plekke waar je wél goed terrecht kan en waar je wél word geholpen! 

pfff
zo goed beantwoord?  :Wink: 

knuff petra







> Hey Peetje,
> 
> wat is jouw eigen mening in deze? Waarover ben je precies verbaasd?
> knuf, Felice

----------

